# لمبات Black Light خطر ارجو الانتباه



## abusimbel (14 يوليو 2007)

ورد الينا معلومات ان اللمبات Black Light يتم تركيبها فى الحضانات لعلاج الاطفال المتسريين هذه اللمبات خطر جدا لتركيبها فى الحضانات حيث نسبة الاشعاع الخارج منها UV خطر جدا على جلد الانسان عموما من يعرضة للخطر اما اللمبات الخاصة بالحضانات هى لمبات لها مواصفات خاصة تنتج من شركات كثيرة ولقد تم اخطار الشركات العالمية المصنعة للمبات Black Light لسؤالهم عن هل اللمبات Black Light تصلح للحضانات وقد ورد الينا من شركة فليبس اننا لاننتج لمبات Black Light ولاكن ننتج اللمبات الخاصة بالحضانات وقد افادة شركة جنرال الكتريك ان هذه اللمبات غير صالحة لعلاج الصفرا ولاكن لها استعملات اخرى طبية وهى تعقيم وليس علاج وحتى الان لم يصل ردود بعض الشركات سوف نخطركم بكل ماهو جديد


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed ezzat (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزبز


----------



## ghost_adel (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير ونرجوا ان ياخذ بعين الاعتبار


----------

